# The MacArthur Study Bible



## JM (Aug 7, 2008)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJqfCuqXY9k&feature=related]YouTube - The MacArthur Study Bible[/ame]

Anyone own it?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 7, 2008)

> Anyone own it?



No. If I wanted a Dispensational study bible, I'd stick with Scofield or Ryrie.


----------



## the particular baptist (Aug 7, 2008)

My wife and i do but its not the only study Bible we use though ... The notes are Dispensational.

( a plug for The Reformation Study Bible ).


----------



## matt01 (Aug 7, 2008)

JM said:


> Anyone own it?



Good enough for the reformers, its good enough for Johnny Mac. I have it, and use it ever day.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 8, 2008)

JM,

Thanks for posting this. 

in my opinion the MacArthur Study Bible beats the Reformation Study Bible (originally published as the New Geneva Study Bible) hands down. Packer's articles are good but the notes are so thin in many books that it's hardly better than a reference Bible. I refer to MacArthur much more often than the NIV SOTR (by far the best Reformed Study Bible) because I use the NKJV. (Other than a pew Bible, it's also one of the few if not the only NKJV you can find that is not "red letter.") The original MacArthur Study Bible in my opinion was somewhat hampered by not having a concordance but apparently that has been rectified in the revised edition.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Aug 8, 2008)

I own it in Libronix. The Macarthur collection was like 16 bucks at Sams Club a couple years ago so my wife bought it for me as a gift. The notes are often helpful, but overall I far prefer my Reformation Study Bible. Too many of the notes are dispensational. Also MacArthur only presents one side of debated interpretations of text, even the dating of the books of the New Testament he seems to state definitively that this is the year it was written. I like my RSB because it presents two or three interpretations of debated texts and says why it most likely one interpretation. To be fare though I own the RSB in hardcopy and the MacArthur on my PC so I have used my RSB much more than MacArthur.


----------



## caddy (Aug 8, 2008)

JM said:


> YouTube - The MacArthur Study Bible
> 
> Anyone own it?


 
Yes but I also have the 

The Reformation Study Bible ESV

The Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible NIV

The Apologetics Study Bible ( Holman )

An Allen ESV Bible

A Wide Margin Cambridge Bible ( NIV )

An NIV/The Message Bible

an NASB Bible


a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Archaeological-Study-Bible-Illustrated-Biblical/dp/031092605X"]Archaeological Study Bible [/ame]( NIV )

an ESV Single Margin Crossway Bible

a 1599 Geneva Bible

a ESV Journaling Bible


----------



## JM (Aug 8, 2008)

I own something like 30 Bibles but not the MacArthur. A friend of mine uses it and mentions his notes often.


----------



## christiana (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, I own it and it has been such a great blessing to me! I've made numerous trips through it, beginning to end and read all the notes on the pages plus all the helps regarding the study of theology at the back of the book! It is my bible of choice now after going through the NIV, KJV, Geneva, Schofield, Open.
My MacArthur Study Bible is NKJV, my preferred translation.


----------



## Wannabee (Aug 8, 2008)

Obviously a dispensational work, but also obviously dedicated to submitting to Scripture and God's absolute sovereignty. Much of the theology would be considered reformed because of the solid soteriology and submission to God's sovereignty. But, while there are covenantal nuances here and there, it is obviously not a covenantal work. As the commentor says, "A lot of times even the religious material that you get comes from a perspective of a man-centered view of God, as opposed to a God-centered view of man."

As is briefly mentioned in this video, he didn't do all the work himself. The professors of TMS each took a book, or books, and provided the study notes. MacArthur then went through and edited all the notes. Obviously this is exhaustive work, which wore him out at the time. He's commented that he doesn't want to do something of that magnitude ever again. I've heard they're working on a systematic though, so must have twisted his arm.

I have the MSB and the Reformation/Geneva Study Bibles, along with Nelson, Thomas Scott, Open and a couple others. Each is valuable as a resource, and I carry the Nelson. But I don't think any one of them comes close to the usefullness of the MSB. It's also available in the NASB now too, though I prefer the NKJV. And it's been agressively translated into other languages.


----------

